

A Tinder Flaw Exposed Users' Exact Locations - r0h1n
http://mobile.businessweek.com/articles/2014-02-19/new-tinder-security-flaw-exposed-users-exact-locations-for-months

======
IncludeSecurity
Hey HN, here's a link to the tech details of the vuln:
[http://blog.includesecurity.com/2014/02/how-i-was-able-to-
tr...](http://blog.includesecurity.com/2014/02/how-i-was-able-to-track-
location-of-any.html)

and a video demonstrating the app we made for exploiting this vuln:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E2DwdS_PvQ&t=1m18s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E2DwdS_PvQ&t=1m18s)

